# field edges/deep woods or 50 yrds off woods line?



## headbust (May 17, 2016)

During bow hunting season which do you prefer to hunt give explanation to why you prefer your hunt choice. I've heard so many different Hunters say this way or that way is the best way to go during archery season I kill deer every year during archery season but never the big boys Maybe I'll try something different this year after feedback from other hunters concerning my question thanks again.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (May 17, 2016)

I also have my best luck hunting about 75 or so back in the woods off a feild


----------



## Jim Boyd (May 17, 2016)

For afternoons we tend to hunt within bow range of the field edge and sometimes on the field edge. 

In the mornings we are likely going to set up on the trails or terrain features (fence, ditch, etc) away from the feed source. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Kris87 (May 17, 2016)

My best stand is 40 yds from the road.   Also about 13 yds from the field edge.  So what does this mean for everyone else's property and strategy?  Absolutely nothing.


----------



## rstallings1979 (May 17, 2016)

*My recent experience...*

Here is how smart old mature bucks are....there is a back cornfield that for the last two years we always hunted off the field edge expecting the does to come out to feed with bucks close behind.  Its a perfect spot in that its totally surrounded by woods excluding the entrance for the tractors and combine.  During the rut we never had any luck hunting the field edges.  Early in the year we would see multiple deer grazing the fresh cut field but by the time November rolled around and the big boys were on their feet the field turns into a ghost town for the most part.  I would always hear leaves crunching behind me in the thicket so I started realizing the bucks are pushing the does away from the field and into the thickets during the rut.  We finally moved the stand back in an open draw and off the field about 100 yards.  First morning out and my buddy videos a huge buck pushing a doe and then breeding her in the thicket.  Here is a screen shot.  He had no shot with his bow. I can't figure out how to upload the full video of him breeding the doe.  As you can see in the background he is up above the field and glancing down to it.  I get the feeling the big bucks would simply go up above us while we were sitting on the field edge and if no does were in the field they would move on.  A decoy could have helped I suppose.  If someone can tell me how to upload a windows media player file I will upload the video.  Its neat to watch.  I could email it as well if someone knows the trick.


----------



## livetohunt (May 17, 2016)

I have arrowed most of my biggest bucks near a field edge..I usually avoid big timber because of the disturbance it takes to access these spots, unless you use a creek or other terrain feature..It truly is all about entry/exit when hunting old mature bucks in my opinion. But everyone develops their own hunting strategy, and what works for one person may not work for another.


----------



## tmullins (May 17, 2016)

This is my best spot at this property. Along the fence line, only because that's where they cross and I can see them coming.  Only works on a east or south east wind.


----------



## tmullins (May 17, 2016)

On this property there's two main trails right through the middle. One runs North & South, the other East & West.
  I set up near the intersection and place my climber according to the wind.


----------



## across the river (May 17, 2016)

This is a question no one can really give you an exact answer two, because it really varies by property and even year to year on the same property depending on the deer.  I guess if I had to generalize, I would say hunt food in early bow season.  I've seen some bucks walk out in the middle of a field  or up to an old pear tree, acorns, etc... long before dusk and then others that would not come out until it was almost dark or after it was dark.   Whether you hunt on the field on in the would would depend on how the deer is behaving.   The later you get into bow season and into October, they tend to get into in pre-rut pattern and their habits will change.  Where I hunt the first weekend of bow season isn't usually the same place I hunt in late bow season, because their habits change.


----------



## Grey Man (May 20, 2016)

Depends on the property.


----------



## kevincox (May 20, 2016)

I like a food source near a bedding area in the am If I have a way to get set up undetected. I also like a food source inside the timber that a buck will hit in th evenings before it goes into a field at dark to feed.


----------



## Bob Wallace (May 21, 2016)

Our best now stands are back in the woods from 25-100 yards. Our experience for years has been the big boys hang off the fields. For the kids who want to take a doe, the field edge is where it's at on our land.


----------



## Bucky T (May 21, 2016)

It is very easy for me. Hunt where the sign is. If you find a staging area off a ag field hunt it. Doesn't matter how far it is off the edge. 

I have a lock on situated over a water oak flat with one large southern red oak in it. It is 100yds from the edge of a ag field and 75yds from the edge of a new clearcut. 

They pour into this area to munch on acorns and rub trees before they move off into the peanut field or clearcut around dark 30. 

Make sure you know or have a good idea where they are bedding. Need to place your stand accordingly and don't hunt it in the evenings when the wind is blowing towards the bedding area. 

These areas are the easiest to hunt if you ask me.  The hardest part is finding them and the right tree to hang your stand.


----------

